# Ford Puma Full G220 Correction and 50/50 Ltd Ed Connoisseurs



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So last Saturday saw myself and Kevin (QUIXXMAN on here) detail his wife's Metallic Black Ford Puma. It was an early start with a wash and clay of the car before moving it into the garage for the correction and then moving it back out for the LSP's. Being a Ford the paint was fairly soft and Kevin wanted to have a go with the G220, so once I had worked out what the best combo was after a bit of experimenting, I did half the car and he did the other half. Despite the car being cleaned regularly and well looked after there were some serious swirls and RDS's, but all in all we achieved nearly 100% correction and got a lovely finish from some Chemical Guys products from my collection that I don't use nearly enough. Also Kevin wanted to pick up some other tips, so we went over the 2 bucket method, pat drying, and sheeting etc.

A few before and afters:



























































































So here was the process:

1. Shuts and sills were cleaned with Megs APC 4:1.
2. The wheels were cleaned with Megs Wheel Brightener and a combination of the EZ Detail brush and RaceGlaze brush - we did 2x wheels each swapping brushes allowing Kevin to have a go with each one. The tyres were also scrubbed with a tyre scrubber and some APC:

A wheel before:










Cleaning in progress:










Getting behind the spoke:










The tyre:










After:










3. Then the car was pre-soaked using the PW and AB foam lance with a sample of Elite's Citrus Degreaser/Pre-Wash that Alex kindly sent me. This did a good job of shifting the loose dirt.
4. Kevin then washed the car with his new Megs LW Mitt using the two bucket method and SmartWax Car Wash Shampoo.
5. The car was then rinsed off with the PW.
6. We then clayed half the car each using Smart Detail QD and Smart Clay clay. The car hadn't been clayed for about a year and wasn't too bad other than the lower panels (which you would expect):










7. The car was then soaked in AB SSF with the PW and AB lance, then rinsed and sheeted.










8. The car was then dried using the Eurow Waffle Weave and Smart Detail QD. I would like to add that I bought this towel on Alex's recommendation from Elite about 18 months ago and it is used at least once a week and is still going strong!
9. So we got the car into my garage, and whilst I worked about the best way to tackle to paint Kevin masked up the car using 3M 3434.
10. After a few trials, and despite the soft paint but due to the severity of swirls I went for one hit with Menz PO85RD 3.02 on a Sonus SFX1 pad, followed by Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing Pad with the G220. After a light spritz of QD I spread the Menz and the Megs on speed 2 and upped the speed to 4.5 to work in the polish, with a couple of faster passes on speed 5.5 to finish. This removed all but the more serious RDS's and swirls, and had we more time I am confident these would have shifted.

Bonnet before:










Bonnet after:










Bonnet 50/50's:



















Front wing before:










Front wing 50/50's:



















Front Wing After:










Door before:










Door after:










Boot before:










Boot after (not all gone but most):




























Kevin tackling the roof, and a fine job he did to as you will see in the afters at the end of the post:










11. Whilst I tackled the bonnet and off side of the car, Kevin got to work on the exhaust using some very fine wire wool and AG Metal Polish and sealed the wheels with Rimwax.



















12. Once the car was corrected it was out of the garage and I applied Chemical Guys EZ Crème Glaze with the G220 using a Megs Finishing pad. This made a noticeable difference to the paint even over the Megs #80.
13. Kevin followed me round applying Chemical Guys Blitz Sealant by hand using a Megs Foam Pad and removing once hazed with a MF.
14. Once all this was done it was time for a wax that I don't use enough - Chemical Guys 50/50 Limited Edition Connoisseurs Paste Wax. I applied a nice even layer using a German applicator, and once hazed Kevin removed with a MF.
15. Whilst Kevin was removing the wax I dressed the tyres with Megs Endurance Gel.
16. We then shared the job of dressing the remaining trim with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel and a sponge applicator.
17. Then one final wipe down with Smart Detail QD and a MF.

So here are the rest of the afters and reflection shots - I hope you agree that the results are very pleasing and it was a (very long) day well spent.









































































Thanks for Kevin for being a good sport and thanks for looking and any comments/suggestions greatly received :thumb:


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats a very very nice finish you have achieved there boss, looks like black tinted glass, good man:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Now these are the posts that I love... ok it's not got a horse or a bull on the front, but the work involved and the results achieved speak volumes. Superb :thumb::buffer::doublesho
A great write-up to boot, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Brilliant work mate and the correction level is 'tip-top'!!

Excellent write up as well mate.............:buffer:


----------



## Pilsmil (Jul 29, 2007)

Great work there chap, the finish is breath taking:thumb:


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

What a great finish you've achieved there.


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Stunning, amazing work some great pictures.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Lovely, I have one of these to do myself so it's nice to have some inspiration


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

:argie::argie:

As above excellent results and report, that is what you call a good day


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is a truly stunning job. Well done mate.

Even the pics are awesome, lol. :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cracking work there guys, leaving a fantastic finish.

Very very nice.


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

daymn that looks superb! :thumb::thumb:

makes me wanna buy a Puma! :argie:

jim


----------



## sicboyjoe (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Tell her to get over to pumapeople, it'll be one of the shiniest there


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic job :thumb: Looks like you've posted some of the afters photos in the before shots (#4, #6 & #8), or is it just me


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Top job Alex ( & Kevin)

Looks like its come off the production line :thumb:

Some real deep reflections in that paint now too 

A worthwhile weekend i'd say


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Fantastic job :thumb: Looks like you've posted some of the afters photos in the before shots (#4, #6 & #8), or is it just me


Thanks - they are before and afters to show the contrast mate :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments myself and AH certainly worked hard on the day.

He's a top man and offered some great advice which I have taken on board to take my detailing to the next level.

Left home at 6:00am arrived home at 21:15 but it was all worth it as you can see from the pictures. 

Dark cars may be tough to keep clean but it is all worth it when you see what they come up like when they are detailed to a high level.:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks - they are before and afters to show the contrast mate :thumb:


Ooops, I missed this bit:



ahaydock said:


> A few before and afters:


  :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys:thumb:


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Stunning results and a great write up :thumb:. Its stuff like this that helps us newbies understand alot more. What a great forum ths place is!.


----------



## Toscane (Apr 28, 2008)

Damn! 

That's exactly what I am after for my black Auris! It looks fantastic brother!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice a very impresive job


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic work there, that's a very impressive correction looking at the swirls & RDSs in the before shots - car looks superb now!! :thumb: 

Did you manage to do anything with the wheel centre caps? - I've got a Puma but with the earlier 'propellor' alloys and all the ones I looked at before buying mine that had the later alloys had the same 'milky' centre caps like that - very odd.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

the end result looks stunning! great work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is very nice indeed a lovely deep look to the black paint. Great correction work there, and a very good write up to explain the processes.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Amazing work mate, very nice finish, well done


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Fantastic work there, that's a very impressive correction looking at the swirls & RDSs in the before shots - car looks superb now!! :thumb:
> 
> Did you manage to do anything with the wheel centre caps? - I've got a Puma but with the earlier 'propellor' alloys and all the ones I looked at before buying mine that had the later alloys had the same 'milky' centre caps like that - very odd.


No we didn't tackle these. The problem is behind the front section of the ford insert.

It's a bit like when the number plates break down and water/dirt gets between them. I think the inserts will have to be replaced as trying to correct them I think will be impossible. However if anyone knows any secrets to restore these feel free to let me know.:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sometimes the plastic goes milky and can be improved with plastic polish

Yours as you say does look like water has got inside the plastic to the decal.

Cheaper to replace - they just pop out (push from rear) and you can get replacement sets (with Ford Decal) for a few quid of titernet or even some shiny chrome ones for about a tenner :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers for that.

Some more pics taken at AH's gaff and my place on the Sunday morning.





































The Morning after the day before....





































And those damm flies and bugs.....


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

looks so wet finished, deadly job


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work guys! Some of the 50/50's are fantastic! You must be well pleased, and its always good to learn from what your doing.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

stunning !!!!!!!:argie::argie:


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

Lovely turnaround there and great 50/50 shots


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

if that is ford panther black,then its without doubt the best ive seen it come up.
flawless work.im in awe of that finish


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Spooj.

Yes it is Panther Black. It did come up well didn't it:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant finish, fantastic reflections :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

*Well done*

Well done Alex. Another good job!


----------



## CraZdetailer (Apr 20, 2008)

the finish is so glossy and wet.:argie: nice job :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there Guys ! The paintwork correction speaks volumes of your craft,
excellent pics and reflection shots ! Keep up the good work , Regards Mario:thumb::thumb::thumb::buffer:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks EG.

AH taught me all I now know :buffer:

The Puma looks great doesn't it. Still go back and look at those reflection shots myself:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

outstanding!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Love the correction work. Looks mint.


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent write up as usual Alex....and those reflection shots look stunning :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

MaceyVRS said:


> Excellent write up as usual Alex....and those reflection shots look stunning :thumb:


Thanks mate - you have a PM :thumb:

...and just added this pic of the tyre being cleaned:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Superb work chaps.:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Top write-up Alex, great results:thumb:


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

stunning results:buffer:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

#82 is the mildest of Megs Mirror range polishes (i know you would think it was #80!)

It doesn't have as many polishing oils as say #80 but is agood finishing polish for use before a sealant etc


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice correction work there Alex, is that the same bottle of Smart Detail you bought from me last year, I remember you saying you were impressed with it? :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.



EliteCarCare said:


> Nice correction work there Alex, is that the same bottle of Smart Detail you bought from me last year, I remember you saying you were impressed with it? :thumb:


Cheers Alex, no its not the same bottle - that is Kevins, but I still have the bottle I got from you and in fact only used it last night after giving the car a clean - it is top stuff :thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice turnaround Alex :thumb:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2007)

Corr
Impressive,most impressive.what a soooperb job.
Just given me the nudge to do my puma now.

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w194/2shedz/Pooma/?action=view&current=IMG_1541.jpg

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w194/2shedz/Pooma/?action=view&current=IMG_1549.jpg

swirl heaven

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w194/2shedz/Pooma/?action=view&current=IMG_1534.jpg

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w194/2shedz/Pooma/?action=view&current=IMG_1530.jpg

Do you really need to be inside a garage to do the correction and polishing or is it ok to do it outside?

Smiffy


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

That is a stunning finish on the puma. You have done a top job.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent result!

Slap an 08 plate on it an anyone would think it is brand new :thumb:


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

superb job that lads,top pics aswell:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice mate - Looks absolutely fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

How did I miss this!!!! stunning work there excellent!!!!


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

Very nice work, Stunning reflections


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Superb work, awesome reflections shots too


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.



Smiffy said:


> Do you really need to be inside a garage to do the correction and polishing or is it ok to do it outside?
> 
> Smiffy


No mate, but I do find it really helps as a) you are protected from the weather which clearly has a mind of its own b) it stops the sun from heating the panels and drying out the polish (I started this one outside: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=72485) and c) the lighting is consistent which IMO helps defect spotting :thumb:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2007)

Ta for inf,Will need to find one to rent.as u say weather so unpredictable
nowdays.

Great job on the Jag.

Smiffy


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Smiffy.

How did you get on with yours? 

Panther Black is strange, you get good depth and reflections and yet when you get up close, as you say Swirl Heaven.


----------



## cs18 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks Really Good Mate :thumb:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2007)

QUIXXMAN said:


> Hi Smiffy.
> 
> How did you get on with yours?
> 
> Panther Black is strange, you get good depth and reflections and yet when you get up close, as you say Swirl Heaven.


Hi Quixxman

Not yet.Have all the needed gear(porter Cable polisher,Megs no 80 etc)but 
am looking for a garage or unit where I can do the work.Pref a larger than garage unit.
All I've done at the mo is a good Megs nxt generation wash and a claying session.
This removed much junk but i've noticed some rust at the bottom of the front wings which I'll be sorting soon.

Smiffy


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

nice work there, car looks brand new


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing!! I love watch on Yours work!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers people :thumb:


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great work Alex! Missed this one before but great work it really looks flawless


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks stunning! Saving up for a G220 so I can have a go at my Puma next spring.


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Brilliant transformation. Great reflection shots, good job


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing transformation, something for all new detailers to learn from for sure.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great job! :wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tremendous work, great write-up and breath-taking results!


Very inspiring 


Chris


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Chris :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just had another look at the job we did on the Puma following the big meet in Slough today.

Gaz was doing demo's on a Black SAAB and it reminded me of this day when myself and Ahaydock detailed the Puma.

Great day well spent!!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work as ussual...nice writing...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people.



QUIXXMAN said:


> Just had another look at the job we did on the Puma following the big meet in Slough today.
> 
> Gaz was doing demo's on a Black SAAB and it reminded me of this day when myself and Ahaydock detailed the Puma.
> 
> Great day well spent!!


Yes it was a good day mate and a good detail - the Puma looked good when we were done. Great to see you yesterday also :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning mate great job


----------



## andrew23uk (Feb 19, 2008)

Wicked job mate , Such a nice deep black


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That's stunning! Some great photos chap too!

Your work gets better and better.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning finish great job,you want to get some overlays for the wheel centres from dmb graphics


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

That finish is truly amazing! The difference in the before/afters and the 50/50's is bloody insane!

Well done gents!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

As usual some cracking work and pics.

Also the 50/50 wax is amazing and IMHO very under estimated and hardly gets mentioned but as you have shown the results can be truely stunning.

Paul


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats a superb detail, great correction and a lovely finish left by the 5050! well done


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely job and good wright up


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great job, looks terrific. :thumb:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Superb results and a great write-up! :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice work there fella, a lovely finish


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments - it was a good day


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

One of the best results i've seen on detailing world, its so nice to see that level of correction and care on a car thats not brand new.

Fair play mate, very well done! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Simmo said:


> One of the best results i've seen on detailing world, its so nice to see that level of correction and care on a car thats not brand new.
> 
> Fair play mate, very well done! :thumb:


It was nice to be a part of a great Detailing Job that has proved very popular on here:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

great job - well done.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dug this one out of the archives lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> dug this one out of the archives lol


Yeah a blast from the past lol!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

My brother in law has exactly the same car and is suffering from the same swirls. Brilliant job and it gives me the confidents to go and tacle it myself!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats the dogs danglies.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wonderful work !


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Fantastic work, looks like a completely different car...


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Brilliant work guys! That is an awesome result!!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

excellent work Alex,great result's on the boot,that was shocking


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

wicked work, I corrected my silver one last week and stuck it up today, what combi did you go for in the end be interesting to found out? I went with 3.02 on a menz polishing pad followed with 85RE on menz finishing pad and worked well i thought but have nothing to compare to at present


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL, believe this is still going but thanks for all the kind words.



grayfox said:


> wicked work, I corrected my silver one last week and stuck it up today, what combi did you go for in the end be interesting to found out? I went with 3.02 on a menz polishing pad followed with 85RE on menz finishing pad and worked well i thought but have nothing to compare to at present


CHeers - Menz PO85RD 3.02 on a Sonus SFX1 pad, followed by Megs #80 on a Megs Polishing Pad with the G220 :thumb:


----------



## jaydubveedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice work fella. I rate the CG 50/50 very highly - awesome stuff for the price!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> LOL, cant believe this is still going but thanks for all the kind words.
> :


I posted a link in Detailing Chat on a similar topic requirement so I think it has enjoyed another outing 

Still great to re-visit as it brings back lots of memories:thumb:


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Stunning, super result:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



jaydubveedub said:


> Nice work fella. I rate the CG 50/50 very highly - awesome stuff for the price!


Cheers and yes 50/50 is one of the easiest waxes I have used


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wicked finish there Alex. My friend has just got a Fiesta ST which is a very similar colour and is swirled to death so nice to see this first.
Phil


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Phil - the paint is medium so not too bad to work on :thumb:


----------

